# if abfrage mit strings



## BOBTHEPAINTER (16. Januar 2008)

Hallo

Vorweg. Ich find nichts passendes, weder hier noch im google!
 :-(

Ich muss in eine FKT eine if abfrage machen, die kontrolliert, ob in den strings etwas enthalten ist!

Sieht bei mir so aus:

char* strcatyn(const char* str1, const char* str2)
     {


     char *str_x = (char*) malloc ((strlen(str1) + strlen(str2))); 



     if(str1==0 || str2==0)
     {
                exit(0);
     }   

     strcpy(str_x,str1); 
     strcat(str_x,str2); 




     printf("%s\n",str_x);       


     return 0;


     }





Haut aber absolut nicht hin die abfrage! 
egal was ich eingebe, er machts ganz einfach, ohne die bedingung zu beachten! Wahrscheinlich liegst an den 0en, aber was kommt da sonst rein?

Also es geht nur darum das der String NICHT leer sein darf!

THX schonmal


----------



## SunnyBunny (16. Januar 2008)

Hallo,

also erst mal soll hier Code immer in die Code Tags, damit es übersichtlicher ist.


```
if(Eingabe == CODE)
{
   bool CodetagsBenutzen = 1;
}
```



Und es ist auch immer hilfreich die VS Version und MFC und so weiter anzugeben.

Aber zu Deiner Frage:

Du könntest in der IF-Abfrage auf die Länge prüfen mit 

```
if(strlen(string)==0)
{
   exit();
}
```

oder mit der Funktion um Strings zu vergleichen arbeiten:

```
string2="";
if(strcmp(string1,string2)==1)
{
   exit();
}
```

Ich hoffe das hilft nun weiter. 

Gruß Sunny.


----------



## BOBTHEPAINTER (16. Januar 2008)

Erstmals sorry für die Unübersichtlichkeit
und zweitens ganz ganz herzlichen Dank für die schnelle Antwort!

Haut hin! Dankeschön!

MFG und schönen Abend noch!


----------

